# فيفيان   السودانية



## oesi no (30 مارس 2006)

*فيفيان   السودانية*

بعض شرايط فيفيان السودانية    يارب نعجب   الشريط الاول                     شريط يرعانى: http://www.filegone.com/y8c6
الشريط الثانى كنت السامرية: http://www.filegone.com/9vy3
الشريط الثالث  انا ما اعرفش اسمة اية بس دى اسامى الترنيم اللى فية  A01_شهوة قلبي ردية قوية          A02_حقك أنهار أنهار          A04_أنا قلبي محتاج رحمتك    A05_كلي ليك حتى            B01_وبرغم جراحك يافادي          B02_لما المشاكل والمتاعب      B04_الإيد ممدودة ليك                   Trk06_إنت رب النجدة        والرابط بتاع الشريط كلة : http://www.filegone.com/lvc9


----------



## Yes_Or_No (30 مارس 2006)

*اخي العزيز لاشي للتحميل راجع الراوبط*


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2006)

انا اسف ياجماعة الوصلات فعلا فيها مشكلة وانا هجدد الوصلات شريط يرعانى : http://www.filegone.com/u3js
الشريط الثانى http://www.filegone.com/h9su الشريط الثالث http://www.filegone.com/4m2bوانا اسف على التاخير


----------



## oesi no (30 مارس 2006)

www.filegone.com/4m2b


----------

